# Shrimp supplements?



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi everyone! 
Just wondering about shrimp supplements such as Fluvals Shrimp Mineral supplement ... It says its a general hardness increaser, i thought crs prefered softer water ? Whats it for/what does it do? 
Ive also heard of people using iodine or iodide in shrimp tanks to help molting....
Just curious if anyone here adds anything other than water and water conditioner to their shrimp tanks, and why? Maybe you can list any products you add in your shrimp tank, and what the product does for you


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Hikari crab cuisine to help shrimp to molt every water change.

Check this: http://www.shrimpfanatic.com/2009/05/homemade-calcium-buffer.html also for molting.

dp


----------

